# Best wood duck call



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been searching on the market for a good wood duck call but there are so many to choose from. I'm leaning to just going with the Duck Commander call but wanted to talk to some experts in the field before I go buy it. I know the season just got over but I wanna go ahead and get it so I can start practicing! Lemme me know what you think is the best!


----------



## cbwyatt (Feb 25, 2013)

DC is a good call and easy on the wallet....


----------



## nadams (Feb 25, 2013)

Critter getter


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 25, 2013)

just be where they want to be.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 25, 2013)

Misfire calls!


----------



## maughdr (Feb 25, 2013)

DC wood duck call


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 25, 2013)

Best wood duck call is no call. Sit still and be on the X. I've seen people turn woodies, but I've also seen a lot more harm than good.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 25, 2013)

I call woodies with a pintail whistle.


----------



## BFifer (Feb 25, 2013)

Whistle


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 25, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Misfire calls!



This^^


----------



## tkyklr1 (Feb 25, 2013)

X2 on the Critter Getter


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 25, 2013)

Anybody have a link or contact info for Misfire Calls?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 25, 2013)

PM GADAWGS on here


----------



## fowl player (Feb 25, 2013)

they may not be very well know but at the great outdoor blast i bought a twin drakes mallard call thats awesome and he blew one of his woodie calls and it was the most pure one i have heard yet just some food for thought


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Feb 25, 2013)

I also saw Twin Drakes at the show, was on the fence on whether I should buy one or not.


----------



## fowl player (Feb 25, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> I also saw Twin Drakes at the show, was on the fence on whether I should buy one or not.



did you hear the wood duck call? what did u think about em.  i liked the mallard call cause i could manipulate it better than i have others.  and would have bought the woody call except im usually on the x or not killing them when im woody hunting.


----------



## backwater labs (Feb 25, 2013)

Kritter Getter.


----------



## JROESEL (Feb 25, 2013)

I also saw twin drakes at the show and the wood duck call sounded amazing. Does anyone know of there web site?


----------



## DuckArrow (Feb 25, 2013)

I got an old Lohman Wood Duck call, first call I ever got and I'll take it to the grave. Of course there isn't much calling woodies, they pretty much know where they are going.


----------



## fowl player (Feb 25, 2013)

JROESEL said:


> I also saw twin drakes at the show and the wood duck call sounded amazing. Does anyone know of there web site?



look them up on facebook and they will take care of you message them and there number is 4789738651


----------



## pignjig10lb (Feb 26, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Misfire calls!



Misfire Call!! I have one and so do my kids, Lee makes a great custom call and very fair priced.


----------



## RedShad_20 (Feb 26, 2013)

As stated above the twin drake calls not only look good but also sounds amazing. Give them a shout you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 26, 2013)

Muddypays custom call.  $20.00, and will change the way you see wood duck calls forever.  The best, hands down, I have ever heard anywhere. It is $15.00 cheaper than the Duck Commander and sounds ten times better.  You will agree.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Feb 26, 2013)

cbwyatt said:


> DC is a good call and easy on the wallet....



Agreed.


----------



## puddlehunter (Mar 1, 2013)

Pintail Whistle, and use it very sparingly,  Most people when using a wood duck call are actually making their alarm sound and driving them away


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Mar 1, 2013)

*MuddyPaws*



Killer Kyle said:


> Muddypays custom call.  $20.00, and will change the way you see wood duck calls forever.  The best, hands down, I have ever heard anywhere. It is $15.00 cheaper than the Duck Commander and sounds ten times better.  You will agree.



What Killer Kyle meant to type was MuddyPaws. I have both the Duck Commander and the MuddyPaws. The DC sounds good and can get the job done, but the MuddyPaws is a much better sounding call. It's the one I leave on my lanyard.

Side note: A friend and I went out to a new hunting spot and used a small boat we had never been in before to pole out to the duck blind. 10 feet off the bank I realized the boat didn't have a plug and was taking water fast. My buddy and I started fumbling around and he grabbed his duck commander wood duck call, shoved that bad boy on the plug hole and it sealed! We both got to enjoy our hunt. He cleaned the call when he got home and it's working fine.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 1, 2013)

Misfire or Mossycreek game calls.


----------



## kingfish (Mar 1, 2013)

I've had really good luck with a Haydel call.  There is a call that woodies make sitting on the water and feeding.  I do that before daylight and as they call when they approach, then nothing when they start to fly or come in.  It's more of a locator call for them.


----------



## GoodWoody (Mar 1, 2013)

Me and the guy I hunt with both use Haydels and have had pretty good success.

The best call you can use is sittin in the mud puddle they want to land in...


----------



## redriverpete (Mar 2, 2013)

*Bays Duck call*

I really like my Bays duck call.  I highly recommend it.

It was first developed in the sixties by Lewis Bays who was the Director of the Mississippi Game and Fish Commission, Waterfowl Specialist for the Mississippi Delta Wildlife Foundation, and the creator of the waterfowl program for Callaway Gardens in Georgia.  He procured land for green timber reservoirs in MS and was a huge supporter of public duck hunting land.

He made the calls by hand for twenty years, then handed the business down to his son and grandson. 
bayscall.com


----------



## badhaircut13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't believe in calling wood ducks, but one of the most realistic sounding calls at a good price is Mossy Creek.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the info y'all!


----------



## triton196 (Mar 5, 2013)

duck commander is a good call just remember a wood duck makes a different sound on the water than it does flying. jase robertson is on you tube demonstrating the right way to use it.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 5, 2013)

WhiteStoneGuy said:


> What Killer Kyle meant to type was MuddyPaws. I have both the Duck Commander and the MuddyPaws. The DC sounds good and can get the job done, but the MuddyPaws is a much better sounding call. It's the one I leave on my lanyard.
> 
> Side note: A friend and I went out to a new hunting spot and used a small boat we had never been in before to pole out to the duck blind. 10 feet off the bank I realized the boat didn't have a plug and was taking water fast. My buddy and I started fumbling around and he grabbed his duck commander wood duck call, shoved that bad boy on the plug hole and it sealed! We both got to enjoy our hunt. He cleaned the call when he got home and it's working fine.




Sorry for the typo, thanks for the correction!


----------



## vrooom (Mar 5, 2013)

I think y'all are over thinking it


----------



## jabrooks07 (Mar 7, 2013)

pignjig10lb said:


> Misfire Call!! I have one and so do my kids, Lee makes a great custom call and very fair priced.



x2 Lee is good people and very easy to deal with. And not only do they sound great, his calls are a work of art as well!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 8, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> x2 Lee is good people and very easy to deal with. And not only do they sound great, his calls are a work of art as well!



Hammer meet nail


----------



## Wing Nut (Mar 11, 2013)

No to a DC. Quack em back calls or the piece out of a dog toy is the best.


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Mar 13, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> Sorry for the typo, thanks for the correction!



I have the muddypaws woody call as well, and I enjoy it. When I got it I called the fellow who makes them and he gave me a lesson in making it sound good, not something you can do with most calls.

I have hunted with those that use the DC call and it's a good option as well, it's what I would buy if I was going to buy a production made call.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 15, 2013)

best wood duck call? a water oak in any small body of water or creek in the state.


----------



## carolinaboy (Mar 15, 2013)

I still don't get why ppl try and call them you know where they come from and where they go, get in the middle and shoot them. Yes I have seen them drop into decoys but I don't think they decoy. Whenever I do target wood ducks they are in small areas creeks or beaver swamps and you can kill your limit no problem just knowing where they fly. Save your money buy something useful.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 15, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> I still don't get why ppl try and call them you know where they come from and where they go, get in the middle and shoot them. Yes I have seen them drop into decoys but I don't think they decoy. Whenever I do target wood ducks they are in small areas creeks or beaver swamps and you can kill your limit no problem just knowing where they fly. Save your money buy something useful.



 Well, you don't HAVE to have a face mask or face paint to kill a duck, but lots of folks use them.  It might increase your odds.  We know wood ducks dont respond well to calling, but hey, if there's a possibility it will turn a bird, serve as a confidence noise, or change a passing birds flight pattern, why not use one?  Nobody has to have a drake jacket, a camo boat, or a $90.00 cutdown, good shells, chokes, camo gun, or jerk chords, but we all have stuff like that because it increases our odds.  If the guy has $8.00 to lay down for a haydales, let him get a call.  It could make the difference between going home with a bird on the strap or not one day, even if it doesnt work often or consistantly. You can barely get a combo at Chick-Fil-A or Burger King for the price of a haydales.  I don't know about you, but I'd rather shoot ducks than eat a whopper any day.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 15, 2013)

killer elite said:


> carolinaboy you are so very right and on the mark. I love to hunt them in the swamp where decoys and calls do work but its all about being where the wood ducks want to be. Otherwise if you kill them you find one or two that are stupid and have a death wish that just want to die that day.



That's right.  You put 'em IN OUR FACE down in Savannah.  I've never had a duck try to land on my head like that before haha.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Apr 6, 2013)

a call that sounds exactly like a woodie is a the duck commander one... but even that aint gonna pull em in the hole... just scout, find em, be in there at daylight, and wreak havoc on em.. but if u must have a good woodrow call, get a dc


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 1, 2013)

Seen a teenager turn a pair of woodies last year with a duckcommander he had just bought two days before


----------



## duckkillerclyde (May 1, 2013)

I dislike the DC wood duck call.  

I like the Primos wood duck call.

I love the lohman wood duck call but I haven't been able to find it for a few years.

Whistles work very well too.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2013)

I use a fog horn to keep em out of my spread


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 2, 2013)

You mean you can't call them with your natural voice?


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 2, 2013)

Here is what I used before I realized wood ducks were a pest...cover holes one and three, say "wheeeee!!!!!!!!!!" into the call. I had one land in my blind bag once. Did find him until the next season opener. Banded of course.


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 2, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Here is what I used before I realized wood ducks were a pest...cover holes one and three, say "wheeeee!!!!!!!!!!" into the call. I had one land in my blind bag once. Did find him until the next season opener. Banded of course.


----------



## king killer delete (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Vraymer70 (May 2, 2013)

Misfire all the way. You wont be disappointed. The calls are beautiful and sound great!


----------



## FOD (May 5, 2013)

Muddpuppi.


----------



## joepuppy (May 6, 2013)

Thunder, you are crazy. I really need to meet you before next duck season. The more post I read of yours, the more you remind me of myself. That is scary.  Truth be known, The wood duck is about all I have killed for the last 2 years, and I have had a chance to study them a bit. They have a tendancy to go wherever it is they want to be,and that is where they will be. I bought a Haydel's and a DC and after a couple years research I figured out that they will come to where the acorns are, and no call can produce the sound of an acorn hitting the water, so I would not call if I were you. Just my .02. I have hunted the river and killed them on trash piles where the river meets a creek, and have hunted the mud holes where they came just because. It is the same. I videoed 8 wood ducks in a hole and tried to mimic thier sound on the water last year only to realize that it is almost impossible with a conventional call. They were too high pitched to reproduce with a call. That is why guys tell you to use a whistle. It is the closest thing to the real sound. I personally have (3) wood duck calls and have decided to use none of them and just be where they want to be. That is my take.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice and insight guys!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (May 9, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I don't know about you, but I'd rather shoot ducks than eat a whopper any day.


 hammer on nail with this thought.


----------



## jandr1 (May 27, 2013)

a guy on gon marketplace was selling some a while ago


----------



## jandr1 (May 28, 2013)

Duck Commander's woodie call is fairly easy to use but I like the flextone wood duck call, they are hard to use but i think they sound nice


----------



## Bilbo389 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Bays Wood Duck Call*




redriverpete said:


> I really like my Bays duck call.  I highly recommend it.
> 
> It was first developed in the sixties by Lewis Bays who was the Director of the Mississippi Game and Fish Commission, Waterfowl Specialist for the Mississippi Delta Wildlife Foundation, and the creator of the waterfowl program for Callaway Gardens in Georgia.  He procured land for green timber reservoirs in MS and was a huge supporter of public duck hunting land.
> 
> ...


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 23, 2013)

Fauks is the best hands down!


----------

